# The Winning 'Spell'ectibles of The Bell Tree Spooktacular!



## Justin

After much intense deliberation (and I really mean it), we've selected THREE brand new Halloween 'Spell'ectibles from our The Bell Tree Spooktacular contest to go live in the Shop!

In *First Place*, from *Laudine*, is the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Pumpkin Cupcake*





 collectible! We can never have too many cakes in the Shop!

In *Second Place*, from *Debra*, is the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Ancient Candle*





 collectible! What a perfect fit with the classic Ancient Lantern!

And in *Third Place*, from *Zandy*, is the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Voodoo Doll*





  collectible! It's a Weird Doll's best friend!

They'll be getting their prizes (trophies, bells, and the collectibles) tomorrow! Thanks to all of our participants for entering and trying their hand at creating a TBT collectible.




Want to get your hands on one of these ghoulish 'Spell'ectibles yourself? They'll be available in the Shop at *12:00PM (Noon) Pacific Time / 3:00PM Eastern Time tomorrow! (Wednesday)* Can't make that? A *second restock will come later in the day at 7:00PM Pacific Time / 10:00PM Eastern Time.* Stock will be limited, but there will be lots at both of those times and the heads up in advance should help you grab one. See you then!


----------



## Shimmer

They all look great!!
I WANT ALL OF THEM! <3

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats all winners! These look amazing and I can't wait to get some


----------



## ZekkoXCX

...I NEED TBT NOW


----------



## Gracelia

Wow, congrats to the winners. The collectibles look v. nice : )


----------



## brownboy102

Jetix said:


> ...I NEED TBT NOW



How do you think I feel? ;-;

Great job to the winners, the collectibles look great!


----------



## Naekoya

They look awesome! Congrats to the winners ~ and good luck to everyone tomorrow for the stocks & restocks ^^


----------



## aericell

Congrats to the winners!! They look awesome. Hopefully I can catch some tomorrow


----------



## Kristen

Congrats to all the winners!!
I can't wait to get my hands on these


----------



## pandapples

Congratulations! They all look really good together ^^


----------



## King Dorado

wow- those are great looking collectibles!  congrats to Laudine, Debra, and Zandy!


----------



## Laudine

OH MY GOSH REALLY?? I thought I really have no chance of winning since all the entries look super amazing! I'm so glad to hear the staff liked my entry haha TuT

And ahhh I really need to hoard the candle and voodoo doll. They look so awesome!


----------



## Heyden

I love the Voodoo doll the best
I don't really want to wake up at 6am for it though eh
Will stocks be in the hundreds range? or..


----------



## Pokemanz

Rip my TBT-saving plan. These all look awesome, congrats to the winners!


----------



## King Dorado

Thanks to all of the Forum team for organizing this contest-- it was lots of fun!


----------



## Sona

They all look AMAZINGGGGGG <33


----------



## Zandy

Thank you so much for the opportunity to participate!  The first and second place winners entries look amazing and all of the entries that I saw in the sharing thread were amazing too =)!


----------



## lizardon

i'm not available for both time..


----------



## Mariah

I love the voodoo doll.


----------



## DaCoSim

Wow these are fantabulous!!!!! Congrats guys!!!! 

Hey jubs, will they be made available so that the peeps (sorry if I offend) can only put ONE of each in cart? So some can't get all 10 or however many you guys put out?


----------



## brutalitea

Looking forward to the lag.


----------



## Ichigo.

i'm loving all three of them! hoping i'll be able to get at least one tomorrow. i got lucky for the last fruit restock because it was on such short notice but looks like this one will be difficult


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Congrats to the winners!!! They all look fantastic, great choices!

I want all of 'em. ovo hoping to grab at least one of each!


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my gosh these are the most beautiful adorable things ever. congrats to the winners!!! i need that pumpkin cupcake more than anything, i hope i can make the 10pm restock since ill be at work at 3... ><


----------



## Javocado

I didn't know they were coming so soon augghh they look so rad.
Should've waited on giving me bells away fml.


----------



## okaimii

Congrats to the winners! They look awesome!  Wish I had enough bells to buy them all.


----------



## Geoni

smh I wanted that one skull collectible someone submitted.

I'll take the doll though.


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to the winners! They all look amazing! The restock times are at a _really_ bad time for me, since I'll be at school for the first one and at a party during the second Dx Guess I'll try to get them on mobile lol


----------



## fink

Love the new spellectables! Great job ^^ congrats to the winners


----------



## toadsworthy

Those restock times are perfect! will definitely try to snag an ancient candle! and maybe a pumpkin cupcake


----------



## Justin

DaCoSim said:


> Wow these are fantabulous!!!!! Congrats guys!!!!
> 
> Hey jubs, will they be made available so that the peeps (sorry if I offend) can only put ONE of each in cart? So some can't get all 10 or however many you guys put out?



The plan is to have the items set as Unique temporarily for the first day, meaning these two restocks, to give everyone a fair chance at the start.


----------



## Heyden

Justin said:


> The plan is to have the items set as Unique temporarily for the first day, meaning these two restocks, to give everyone a fair chance at the start.



So there's more restocks than those two? Thank God, Waking up at 6am or sneaking on in English isn't the best for me lol


----------



## Justin

Haydenn said:


> So there's more restocks than those two? Thank God, Waking up at 6am or sneaking on in English isn't the best for me lol



Halloween is still a few days away!


----------



## Miharu

Congrats to the winners!! Ahh I'm looking forward to having them (If I'm able to snatch one from the shop)!! ;v ; These collectibles are lovely <3 Especially that cupcake cx


----------



## sej

These are amazing!  Well done guys!

I can't wait to try and get one!


----------



## Peter

congrats to all the winners!! they're all so nice







 - def going to try to get them all, but especially this one!


----------



## sej

Oh and does anyone know what time the re-stock will be for GMT? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



peterjohnson said:


> congrats to all the winners!! they're all so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - def going to try to get them all, but especially this one!



I definitely want that one to! That will be the first one I click, but I am definitely going for the whole set! They are all so cool!


----------



## cornimer

Those are so cool!   Congrats to the winners, great job!  I really hope I will be able to make one of the restocks.


----------



## Debra

Many thanks to the staff for creating this contest, just like in the summer contest I had a lot of fun participating.

Congratulations to Laudine & Zandy, you guys done a great job! I am very grateful to have made it to the top 3 with you two =)

Also, thanks everyone for the kind words and *Happy Collecting/Halloween!*


----------



## Jacob

NICE OMG GOOD JOB


----------



## Alienfish

Grats to you, probs won't be able to grab though :3


----------



## oath2order

Pumpkin cupcakes are sinfully good


----------



## sej

Sej said:


> Oh and does anyone know what time the re-stock will be for GMT?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely want that one to! That will be the first one I click, but I am definitely going for the whole set! They are all so cool!



Still wondering about this question.


----------



## Araie

Congrats you guys! They look awesome!


----------



## Witch

Congratulations to the winners, the three are so great that I could not decide to give preference c:


----------



## mogyay

congrats on the winners! they're all amazing, hoping i can catch one tonight!


----------



## Nightmares

Awesome - congrats!

I bet when I get on they'll be sold out -__-


----------



## GalacticGhost

Comgrats to the winners!

That pumpkin cupcake looks delicious!

And let's just hope that the voodoo doll doesn't end up being as rare as the weird doll. XD

Also I can finally be awake for the restocks and know about them in advance yaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Nightmares

Sej said:


> Still wondering about this question.



1st - 7:00pm

2nd- 2:00am


----------



## Heyden

SuperStar2361 said:


> Comgrats to the winners!
> 
> That pumpkin cupcake looks delicious!
> 
> And let's just hope that the voodoo doll doesn't end up being as rare as the weird doll. XD
> 
> Also I can finally be awake for the restocks and know about them in advance yaaaaaaaaaaay



I'm gonna try and buy 10 of the voodoo doll because I love it that much oops
that is, when they remove it from being unique >;[


----------



## mogyay

i'm dumb can someone explain. does unique mean we can't re-gift it or does it mean we're only allowed to buy one?


----------



## sej

mogyay said:


> i'm dumb can someone explain. does unique mean we can't re-gift it or does it mean we're only allowed to buy one?



I think it means that your only allowed to buy one


----------



## SharJoY

Congrats to the winners!  Good luck to everyone at restock


----------



## Nightmares

Ok, so they're giftable and unique. Yaaay


----------



## Araie

Hey, uh, quick question, but what are the times for the restocks in terms of the Central Time timezone? Sorry, I am just honestly not very good with timezones, haha.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Going to get that voodoo


----------



## Coach

These look really good! Can't wait to get them


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Araie said:


> Hey, uh, quick question, but what are the times for the restocks in terms of the Central Time timezone? Sorry, I am just honestly not very good with timezones, haha.



I think it would be 2 PM for you... I THINK XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

and restock time would be 9 PM ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

Omg I need these xD
What does it mean that they're unique though?


----------



## Araie

Tanooki said:


> I think it would be 2 PM for you... I THINK XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and restock time would be 9 PM ^^



Hm, okay, that's what I thought.. I didn't know if I should add or subtract time, haha.



Botari1999 said:


> Omg I need these xD
> What does it mean that they're unique though?



You can only buy one per collectible, meaning that your chances increase of getting one.. which is good of course!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Araie said:


> Hm, okay, that's what I thought.. I didn't know if I should add or subtract time, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> You can only buy one per collectible, meaning that your chances increase of getting one.. which is good of course!



Ah okay, thanks for telling me. ^^


----------



## NerdHouse

Hasn't the VooDoo Doll been done before? I've seen someone around here with one already, like last week.


----------



## Jacob

Chroma Red said:


> Hasn't the VooDoo Doll been done before? I've seen someone around here with one already, like last week.



No but there is a weird doll







Only 4 active members have one, so the Voodoo doll is gonna b nice


----------



## Zane

Congrats to the winners! All the entries I saw were lovely. 



Chroma Red said:


> Hasn't the VooDoo Doll been done before? I've seen someone around here with one already, like last week.



the weird doll is not confirmed to be involved in voodoo. he's just weird.


----------



## cIementine

ooh, they're all awesome! hoping to get my hands on a cupcake.


----------



## NerdHouse

Buddy said:


> No but there is a weird doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 active members have one, so the Voodoo doll is gonna b nice





Zane said:


> the weird doll is not confirmed to be involved in voodoo. he's just weird.



Ah. My bad! Thanks for the clarification. I'm probably going to buy one. It'll be my first collectible haha!


----------



## Campy

All three collectibles are too cute! Congrats to the winners. Hope I can grab one of each!


----------



## sej

Are the stocks happening in 3.5 hours or tomorrow? I'm kinda confused!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sej said:


> Are the stocks happening in 3.5 hours or tomorrow? I'm kinda confused!



Today, wednesday


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I know that you can only buy one of each, but after a while can you get more than one? And can you gift them multiple times?


----------



## Lily.

Congrats to the winners, they are all amazing!! ^_^


----------



## BunnyFox

Can you buy more than one of each?


----------



## Cadbberry

Blackjack said:


> Can you buy more than one of each?



first restock is one per


----------



## TykiButterfree

Wow! They all look so cool, but I will be at work for both restocks. Dumb work. :/


----------



## BunnyFox

Cadbberry said:


> first restock is one per



Will they restock them again after these two?


----------



## sej

Blackjack said:


> Will they restock them again after these two?



I think they are but they might be random restocks like the yellow and red candies


----------



## Cadbberry

Sej said:


> I think they are but they might be random restocks like the yellow and red candies



or maybe just one halloween


----------



## Shimmer

Can you buy one of each at the same time?


----------



## sej

Shimmer said:


> Can you buy one of each at the same time?



I think so


----------



## Shimmer

Lol cause I'm greedy. 

At least we have a better chance to get them now that you can only get one per collectible.


----------



## Witch

How many hours are missing? I'm a little confused with this


----------



## Blizzard

It will start in about 55 minutes


----------



## cIementine

Blizzard said:


> It will start in about 55 minutes



thanks goodness you specified, I thought it was in 1 hour 55 minutes. otherwise I would have been like 'where all the collectibles at'.
now I don't have to miss like 1 minute of steven universe.


----------



## Skyfall

Does anyone know if these will be "giftable"?  (I want to know if I should include it in my guide or not...)  Thanks!


----------



## Peter

Skyfall said:


> Does anyone know if these will be "giftable"?  (I want to know if I should include it in my guide or not...)  Thanks!



in the shop listing that's already up it says they're giftable


----------



## matt

Sorry I'm in England and this post made today in my local timezone. Am I right in saying the restock is in 45 Mins from this post from me?


----------



## N e s s

Have they stocked yet? If not, when ?


----------



## Sona

matt said:


> Sorry I'm in England and this post made today in my local timezone. Am I right in saying the restock is in 45 Mins from this post from me?



Yes that's right


----------



## matt

Rei Parfait said:


> Yes that's right



Okay thanks


----------



## Shimmer

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Have they stocked yet? If not, when ?



At 3pm eastern time. Right now it's 2:24pm


----------



## cIementine

I need 7 more tbt until I can afford my cupcake. 
ohhhhhhh man I need to do some posting.


----------



## strawberrywine

my mom woke me up and reminded me just for this lol
mostly because I annoyed her to


----------



## cIementine

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> my mom woke me up and reminded me just for this lol



mom of the year lmao!
my mum would have been like 'get ur @$$ of the computer'


----------



## Megan.

Congratulations to the winners~ I hope I manage to get all three.


----------



## Midoriya

Congratulations to the winners!  They all look very well made.


----------



## Shimmer

A little over 15minutes left! Good luck to everyone! ^^


----------



## Shinylatias

Oh my god it's almost here!! aaa I don't know if I should get all of them cause I'll be poor ;n;


----------



## Hatori

Yay, congratulations to the winners! These are very nice! Good job, everyone!


----------



## cornimer

pumpkins said:


> mom of the year lmao!
> my mum would have been like 'get ur @$$ of the computer'



Yeah mine would have said something like that too.  "Who cares about stupid virtual cupcakes go do your homework."  Good thing I'm at school.


----------



## cIementine

VanessaMay18 said:


> Yeah mine would have said something like that too.  "Who cares about stupid virtual cupcakes go do your homework."  Good thing I'm at school.



I always do my homework early anyway 
10 minutes left guys!


----------



## Shinylatias

aaaaa so exiteddddd


----------



## Shimmer

7 minutes! I hope the site doesn't crash or load slow. ;____;


----------



## Shinylatias

VanessaMay18 said:


> Yeah mine would have said something like that too.  "Who cares about stupid virtual cupcakes go do your homework."  Good thing I'm at school.



Was I the only one that got an early dismissal?


----------



## oath2order

So who's gonna be the guy everyone hates for buying one of each


----------



## Shinylatias

oath2order said:


> So who's gonna be the guy everyone hates for buying one of each



Me I guess lol


----------



## cIementine

Shinylatias said:


> Was I the only one that got an early dismissal?



well, this is a very special occasion.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm gonna try to get them all lol I hope there's enough though


----------



## Shimmer

oath2order said:


> So who's gonna be the guy everyone hates for buying one of each



Me, no shame


----------



## Shinylatias

pumpkins said:


> well, this is a very special occasion.



Yeah I would've missed the restock if there wasn't one so good timing I guess xD



AAA ITS UNDER MAINTENANCE YES
should i really be getting this exited for pixels


----------



## strawberrywine

1 min left hype


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Got them!


----------



## LambdaDelta

this lag is literal hell


----------



## strawberrywine

I got it yesss


----------



## cornimer

DANG THEY SOLD OUT IN TWO MINUTES.  :O

But...I got my doll!  That's all I wanted.


----------



## Shimmer

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Got them!



Congrats! Same 
They look swell!~


----------



## Klinkguin

I got the collectible I wanted!


----------



## Heyden

got all 3!


----------



## toadsworthy

I got them too! the first time I've ever been able to get special collectibles lol


----------



## Sona

T w T !


----------



## pokedude729

Dang it, only the candle went through.


----------



## iamnothyper

yas


----------



## Pokemanz

Wow that lag was tragic


----------



## Shinylatias

LambdaDelta said:


> this lag is literal hell



This.


----------



## cornimer

I decided I would have a better chance if I just chose one collectible since it was being slow.  I think it was a good choice.  c:


----------



## aleshapie

Gots mine! Yay!!


----------



## oath2order

I was on my phone and still got two


----------



## Jacob

at least i still have 2 hammers


----------



## Ichigo.

i didn't get anything ahh that lag was ridiculous. hopefully i can snatch something at the later one


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Keep checking! Sometimes they restock in waves!


----------



## strawberrywine

Wait what the hell it said I got all 3 ordered and purchased but I only got the candle??? I HATE MYSELF


----------



## cIementine

i'm poor af so I only got the cupcake. they're super cute though!
I thought I was going to miss out because the lag was unreal.


----------



## Lily.

I don't think I got any XD well that's what I get for having crappy wifi


----------



## shunishu

pokedude729 said:


> Dang it, only the candle went through.



maybe the next restock works better for you.. good luck

it lagged so bad when i added them so i clicked  on cart/checkout (could have gone horribly wrong) and they were already there and somehow it worked out in time. i didnt realise it would be limited to 70   :0 sounded like there would be more..


----------



## Miele

the pumpkin cupcake collectible is my fave one and i am so happy that i got it


----------



## Sap88

I got all three!! But that lag was so bad, took 2 minutes to even save


----------



## mogyay

i got 2 which is good, just a cupcake to snag later!! it's weird tho i put the cupcake in first but i guess everyone was doing that


----------



## Midoriya

It doesn't even show any in stock for me XD... it says zero were sold.... I am new to this


----------



## Shimmer

I'm curious to see how much these will go for in the marketplace. o:


----------



## Heyden

good luck to everyone in the next restock ;P


----------



## cIementine

the shop (for me) still says they're all available?


----------



## pokedude729

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Wait what the hell it said I got all 3 ordered and purchased but I only got the candle??? I HATE MYSELF



That's the same thing that happened to me.


----------



## LadyLarp

Welcome to the thunderdome! That lag was intense!


----------



## Midoriya

pumpkins said:


> the shop (for me) still says they're all available?




For me it says sold out and has since before 2:00 PM Central Time (my time zone) and I've refreshed every second since then, before, and after


and during


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, this isn't a complaint about not being able to get all or anything but

how the **** is 70 "a lot" at this point for collectibles?

just because its more than say a の getting restocked doesn't mean its a lot


----------



## oath2order

LambdaDelta said:


> this lag is literal hell



Try being on your phone on the bus and your stop is coming up lmao


----------



## Pokemanz

Now all I need is a Dusty Scroll for a nice Halloween lineup


----------



## toadsworthy

soooo, are todays 2 restocks all that will be available for these?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Shimmer said:


> I'm curious to see how much these will go for in the marketplace. o:



Me too! I only wanted the voodoo doll because of my blue lineup. XD


----------



## cIementine

pokedude729 said:


> That's the same thing that happened to me.



that sucks. ironically, i'm sure everyone wants to burn the candle.
unfortunately, it was made to burn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm so glad I managed to grab one. I can't remember which restock/collectible, but sometime last year it ran out when I clicked purchase. I was gutted.


----------



## Sona

This is the first time I've ever gotten something from one of these, YAAAAS. I'm so happy the Voodoo doll shows up first on my list ; w ; !


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, this isn't a complaint about not being able to get all or anything but
> 
> how the **** is 70 "a lot" at this point for collectibles?
> 
> just because its more than say a の getting restocked doesn't mean its a lot



It's a lot when it's restricted to one per user.  Also, that's only the first round.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> Try being on your phone on the bus and your stop is coming up lmao



HOLD ON BUS DRIVER PERSON I'M BUYING PIXELS WITH FAKE MONEY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> It's a lot when it's restricted to one per user.  Also, that's only the first round.



tbh I'd say restrictions should be in place for all collectibles at this point

not because of people buying multiples to resell or trade or anything, but because of people that think rapidfire m1 will make it load faster


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> It's a lot when it's restricted to one per user.  Also, that's only the first round.



just wondering but do you get dibbs on all the collectibles? lmao
i'm loving the Halloween line up you have going!


----------



## Justin

pumpkins said:


> just wondering but do you get dibbs on all the collectibles? lmao
> i'm loving the Halloween line up you have going!



It's depends on the collectible, but generally in most cases we send them out to all of the staff. (so no trophies for example) Just did that before the restock along with the creators of them!


----------



## Midoriya

Is it at least supposed to tell us how many were sold??  Because for me it STILL says 0 were sold for all three of them.... xD


----------



## Sap88

DoubleR said:


> Is it at least supposed to tell us how many were sold??  Because for me it STILL says 0 were sold for all three of them.... xD



I'm pretty sure that 70 were sold


----------



## Midoriya

Sap88 said:


> I'm pretty sure that 70 were sold




Does it say that when you hover your cursor over each of them??  Just curious


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> It's depends on the collectible, but generally in most cases we send them out to all of the staff. (so no trophies for example) Just did that before the restock along with the creators of them!



that's pretty cool!
I think the pumpkin cupcake is my favourite collectible.

I really hope there's not going to be a 'team candle'.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DoubleR said:


> Is it at least supposed to tell us how many were sold??  Because for me it STILL says 0 were sold for all three of them.... xD



maybe your cache or something is bugging out?


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

DoubleR said:


> Is it at least supposed to tell us how many were sold??  Because for me it STILL says 0 were sold for all three of them.... xD



Same here. I was constantly refreshing but all it said was sold out with 0 sold. I was slightly confused to say the least.


----------



## Shimmer

DoubleR said:


> Is it at least supposed to tell us how many were sold??  Because for me it STILL says 0 were sold for all three of them.... xD



It says 70 for each for me.


----------



## Sona

DoubleR said:


> Does it say that when you hover your cursor over each of them??  Just curious



When I hover over, it says 70 sold :>


----------



## cIementine

DoubleR said:


> Is it at least supposed to tell us how many were sold??  Because for me it STILL says 0 were sold for all three of them.... xD



mine says I can still purchase them. I've cleared my cache and all that too.
strange.


----------



## strawberrywine

pumpkins said:


> mine says I can still purchase them. I've cleared my cache and all that too.
> strange.



well were you able to purchase them?


----------



## Midoriya

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe your cache or something is bugging out?




That's somewhat correct.  I cleared all my history just now including all files and everything and looked again, and it says 70 were sold for all three of them.  Probably should have done that when it was being restocked.  lol Oh well


----------



## Justin

pumpkins said:


> that's pretty cool!
> I think the pumpkin cupcake is my favourite collectible.
> 
> I really hope there's not going to be a 'team candle'.



I like the candle most myself... but I think I'll pass on creating a team...


----------



## toadsworthy

Justin said:


> I like the candle most myself... but I think I'll pass on creating a team...



same! no teams for me.... I will probably try trading my other two for candles... although that cute little cupcake is growing on me lol!


----------



## Justin

And yeah if you're having some weird issues with the stock not showing correctly or whatnot, I'd suggest either clearing your cache or just using a different browser.


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:


> It's depends on the collectible, but generally in most cases we send them out to all of the staff. (so no trophies for example) Just did that before the restock along with the creators of them!



how bout weird doll tho

or are those literally meant to be discontinued forever


----------



## oath2order

LambdaDelta said:


> HOLD ON BUS DRIVER PERSON I'M BUYING PIXELS WITH FAKE MONEY



Yeah sounds about right



Justin said:


> I like the candle most myself... but I think I'll pass on creating a team...



jubs will you join my twerk team


----------



## Midoriya

Justin said:


> And yeah if you're having some weird issues with the stock not showing correctly or whatnot, I'd suggest either clearing your cache or just using a different browser.




Well at least I know now. I know it's not the browser cause it's Microsoft 10 Window Edge, so it's got to be the cache.  Think I remember someone having the same problem last year and the year before that for different collectibles


----------



## toadsworthy

toadsworthy said:


> soooo, are todays 2 restocks all that will be available for these?



????


----------



## Heyden

toadsworthy said:


> ????



Justin said these 2 will be the only with a unique feature
the rest of the restocks won't, meaning you can buy multiple


----------



## Justin

toadsworthy said:


> soooo, are todays 2 restocks all that will be available for these?



I'm not going to promise any specifics, but there's still a few more days left before Halloween is over so you could probably expect more stocked at some point.


----------



## oath2order

Haydenn said:


> Justin said these 2 will be the only with a unique feature
> the rest of the restocks won't, meaning you can buy multiple



Assuming there ARE more :O :O :O


----------



## ZetaFunction

I wonder how long it'll take until inflation sets in.


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Assuming there ARE more :O :O :O



Lol, this exactly. Wouldn't surprise if these are the only two to make 'em rare.


----------



## Sona

Lucanosa said:


> I wonder how long it'll take until inflation sets in.



How'd you get two of each? I thought it was set to unique so people were only able to get one? O:


----------



## ZetaFunction

Rei Parfait said:


> How'd you get two of each? I thought it was set to unique so people were only able to get one? O:



X'D Lag
I was buying them and right before I got them I clicked refreshed and two of each appeared in my inventory
Idek how it happened

But other than me, everyone else got 1 of each


----------



## NerdHouse

Spent all day posting to get 99 bells for a doll, and I missed the shop being stocked because I was watching the Season 2 finale of Arrow :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lucanosa said:


> X'D Lag
> I was buying them and right before I got them I clicked refreshed and two of each appeared in my inventory
> Idek how it happened
> 
> But other than me, everyone else got 1 of each



A+ shop system confirmed


----------



## NicPlays

I really hope I can snag a voodoo doll!


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> X'D Lag
> I was buying them and right before I got them I clicked refreshed and two of each appeared in my inventory
> Idek how it happened
> 
> But other than me, everyone else got 1 of each



you are a top notch _fluke_, lucanosa.


----------



## Pokemanz

UGH Justin has the lineup I want. This is so not fair I need an adult or something.


----------



## Hermione Granger

What I'm wondering is how did a lot of you guys manage to get 1 of _each_. I couldn't get any because I was in school, but even if I did make it to the restock, I'd be lucky to get 1 haha


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> you are a top notch _fluke_, lucanosa.



sad thing is I wanted to save 1k TBT for more candy for a giveaway xD I didn't even want the extra spellectibles
:3 unique line-up is gonna be awesome though

but yeah... they need to fix the shop.  because obviously I proved them wrong that you can buy more than one XDD


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> sad thing is I wanted to save 1k TBT for more candy for a giveaway xD I didn't even want the extra spellectibles
> :3 unique line-up is gonna be awesome though
> 
> but yeah... they need to fix the shop.  because obviously I proved them wrong that you can buy more than one XDD



oh boohoo, you've got double unique collectibles. you poor thing 
jokes aside, I could go for a voodoo doll right about now *coughs*


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

John Lennon said:


> What I'm wondering is how did a lot of you guys manage to get 1 of _each_. I couldn't get any because I was in school, but even if I did make it to the restock, I'd be lucky to get 1 haha



You click fast and pray that you get them before they sell out within the several seconds of lag.


----------



## cIementine

next year i'm going to make a pumpkin spice latte collectible just you wait.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Mega_Cabbage said:


> You click fast and pray that you get them before they sell out within the several seconds of lag.



thank you for sharing your secrets with me, oh wise one


----------



## Shimmer

I'm waiting for the first person/few people to post a thread for selling their spell'ectibles. xP


----------



## toadsworthy

Lucanosa said:


> sad thing is I wanted to save 1k TBT for more candy for a giveaway xD I didn't even want the extra spellectibles
> :3 unique line-up is gonna be awesome though
> 
> but yeah... they need to fix the shop.  because obviously I proved them wrong that you can buy more than one XDD



I'll buy your extra candle for 1K bells lol!


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> next year i'm going to make a pumpkin spice latte collectible just you wait.



do it, hun.

also grats to everyone who got 'em i guess


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> oh boohoo, you've got double unique collectibles. you poor thing
> jokes aside, I could go for a voodoo doll right about now *coughs*




3k tbt and ya have a deal~



toadsworthy said:


> I'll buy your extra candle for 1K bells lol!



XD I'll pass, I was gonna have a the lineup:
candy - candle - pumpkin cake - candle - candy

besides I bet the inflation goes really high for these within a year


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> 3k tbt and ya have a deal~



can't you see how broke I am


----------



## toadsworthy

Lucanosa said:


> 3k tbt and ya have a deal~
> 
> 
> 
> XD I'll pass, I was gonna have a the lineup:
> candy - candle - pumpkin cake - candle - candy
> 
> besides I bet the inflation goes really high for these within a year



lol I want the set up to have candle cake candle too! I will probably try trading my Voodoo doll for a candle from 2nd restock

and yeah part of me wants to just hoard them until next year too hahaha


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats Laudine, Debra and Zandy for placing.

Those look incredibly spoopy. I probably won't have all the collectibles, but I wlll get at least one. (I'm looking at you cupcake)


----------



## ZetaFunction

pumpkins said:


> can't you see how broke I am



the most tbt I ever had was 1.8k and that was because someone gave me 1.2k
;-; I know the feeling



toadsworthy said:


> lol I want the set up to have candle cake candle too! I will probably try trading my Voodoo doll for a candle from 2nd restock
> 
> and yeah part of me wants to just hoard them until next year too hahaha



haha yes!  I'll probably hoard them until inflation


----------



## Jacob

Lucanosa said:


> the most tbt I ever had was 1.8k and that was because someone gave me 1.2k
> ;-; I know the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes!  I'll probably hoard them until inflation



Looks like they r all gone : (


----------



## jiny

These collectibles look awesome!! I'm really wanting the pumpkin cupcake 
Congrats to the winners! <3


----------



## cIementine

Lucanosa said:


> the most tbt I ever had was 1.8k and that was because someone gave me 1.2k
> ;-; I know the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes!  I'll probably hoard them until inflation



Sorry but I noticed some of your collectibles are missing and I haven't received them 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm planning on staying up to get the last two collectibles. Hope I don't miss out! I feel like this time round it's going to be busier.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Buddy said:


> Looks like they r all gone : (



They'll be more tonight c;



pumpkins said:


> Sorry but I noticed some of your collectibles are missing and I haven't received them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm planning on staying up to get the last two collectibles. Hope I don't miss out! I feel like this time round it's going to be busier.



Actually it'd probably be less busy because everyone got some already

And XD I'm testing different line-ups


----------



## LambdaDelta

Lucanosa said:


> Actually it'd probably be less busy because everyone got some already



I'd argue more, because the children will be out of school.


----------



## cIementine

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd argue more, because the children will be out of school.



That's what I was thinking. Also, people like myself who need to get the remainders are also probably waiting to get the rest to complete the line-up.


----------



## Flyffel

Imo it's ridiculous that it's possible for people who entered the contest to miss out on these. A first stock of 70 where some people buy duplicates (I saw some have duplicates even displayed), considering the amout of interested people...
Some people have a busy life and they can't be around whenever stock goes up. Why can't they just be unique and unlimited? I hope the next stock up is at least around 300.

Edit: Also time zones for some people.


----------



## Zane

Flyffel said:


> Imo it's ridiculous that it's possible for people who entered the contest to miss out on these.



I don't get how we're different from people who didn't enter lol
I only saw one person who got duplicates (a few posts up), it was just a glitch.


----------



## Zandy

Hopefully everyone can get the collectibles they want before the Halloween event ends !


----------



## Fantasyrick

What time will the restock start for central? Ima get on my laptop 5minutes early so it'll be easier to snag some of those collectibles


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Fantasyrick said:


> What time will the restock start for central? Ima get on my laptop 5minutes early so it'll be easier to snag some of those collectibles



I believe it's one hour before eastern time so 9pm.


----------



## Fantasyrick

That's what I thought just wanted to make sure ^-^ I get confused with times xDe


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Lucanosa said:


> They'll be more tonight c;
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it'd probably be less busy because everyone got some already
> 
> And XD I'm testing different line-ups



how do you have duplicates???


----------



## ZetaFunction

The Hidden Owl said:


> how do you have duplicates???



Glitch.

I put all three in my cart, and when I checked out it froze.  So, I spammed the refresh button and my computer froze.  I walked away and worked on my Spanish for 5 minutes and when I came back it was in my inventory screen with 2 of each spellectable.

XD Idek how it happened


----------



## Araie

Lucanosa said:


> Glitch.
> 
> I put all three in my cart, and when I checked out it froze.  So, I spammed the refresh button and my computer froze.  I walked away and worked on my Spanish for 5 minutes and when I came back it was in my inventory screen with 2 of each spellectable.
> 
> XD Idek how it happened



Hey, I wouldn't complain, haha.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Lucanosa said:


> Glitch.
> 
> I put all three in my cart, and when I checked out it froze.  So, I spammed the refresh button and my computer froze.  I walked away and worked on my Spanish for 5 minutes and when I came back it was in my inventory screen with 2 of each spellectable.
> 
> XD Idek how it happened



ohh hahaha lucky duck...


----------



## oath2order

what if they restock regular collectibles during it


----------



## emolga

i'm so ready for my computer to die!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Prepare for lag and "You're too slow!"


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Less than ten minutes left! Good luck guys!


----------



## emolga

how about we listen to a looped version of sonic saying 'you're too slow' the entire time so when we don't get the spellectibles, sonic can comfort us


----------



## oath2order

Music time. This is appropriate right?


----------



## Paperboy012305

oath2order said:


> Music time. This is appropriate right?


Its not THAT important really. But ok.


----------



## oath2order

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its not THAT important really. But ok.



It's a joke...


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Oh man that lag, daaang lol


----------



## Kinoko

Got a cupcake and a candle  Not enough bells for the voodoo doll though, boo


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok I'm done

good day suckers


----------



## Hermione Granger

I GOT THEM 

/yodELS


----------



## Fantasyrick

yay^u^ i got all 3


----------



## toadsworthy

lol! good luck to all braving the shops!


----------



## emolga

mods uploaded them a minute too early blocked and reported


----------



## Ichigo.

finally got the two i wanted woohoo!


----------



## oath2order

Time to ****post go and make quality posts to get bells back


----------



## Miele

Yes, I got all three collectibles. Im so happy. Going to keep them up until Dia De Los Muertos ends


----------



## Hermione Granger

NOOOOO I DONT WANT 2 CUPCAKES

I WANT THE DOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllll

- - - Post Merge - - -

how did it even happen???? in my cart it said 1 of each :^T


----------



## LambdaDelta

John Lennon said:


> I GOT THEM
> 
> /yodELS



congrats on the double cupcake


----------



## emolga

oath2order said:


> Time to ****post go and make quality posts to get bells back



same


----------



## Paperboy012305

Didn't get the Cupcake, but the candle will do.


----------



## Heyden

school WiFi loaded the shop surprisingly
There were only 13 voodoo dolls and 15 candles though when I got in haha


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Oh No My Internet Didn't Work Know It's To Lat D:


----------



## Hermione Granger

LambdaDelta said:


> congrats on the double cupcake



lol i don't even want this extra. i wanna trade it for a doll but idek if it's possible

guess it'll have to do for now tho


----------



## Lily.

Yay! I finally got all three! :3


----------



## Starmanfan

I noticed the cupcakes went the fastest, followed by the dolls, and I saw even one candle left about 30 seconds ago.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Phew, I managed to get something that time! I see the cupcakes sold out quickly, but I'm glad I got the doll


----------



## Miele

John Lennon said:


> lol i don't even want this extra. i wanna trade it for a doll but idek if it's possible
> 
> guess it'll have to do for now tho



I think you can trade it with someone else, but I am not sure


----------



## The Hidden Owl

John Lennon said:


> NOOOOO I DONT WANT 2 CUPCAKES
> 
> I WANT THE DOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllll
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> how did it even happen???? in my cart it said 1 of each :^T



If you don't want the extra cupcake I'll take it...


----------



## emolga

congrats dudes and dudettes


----------



## Hermione Granger

The Hidden Owl said:


> If you don't want the extra cupcake I'll take it...



i'm gonna try to see if someone will trade me the doll, which was the one i wanted most, for the extra ^^


----------



## Justin

John Lennon said:


> NOOOOO I DONT WANT 2 CUPCAKES
> 
> I WANT THE DOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllll
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> how did it even happen???? in my cart it said 1 of each :^T



I'm happy to remove it and refund it if you'd like. Just PM me.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Since they all sold out... could we make them non-unique now??? I need to send a cupcake I sold to somebody... ROFL


----------



## Bunlily

_I want more dolls. ; v ; But glad i got one of each!_


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guess who's going to have to spend 1/2k on such a certain item.


----------



## Jacob

Looks like there was 1 less cupcake restocked than the others

idk what the mods r scheming here


----------



## Hermione Granger

Justin said:


> I'm happy to remove it and refund it if you'd like. Just PM me.



Is it possible to get the doll? I saw in my cart that it was 1 of each, but I don't know what happened. I don't mind the cake (sorry if I annoyed someone!!)


----------



## emolga

the lag wasn't that bad for me tho


----------



## Araie

John Lennon said:


> Is it possible to get the doll? I saw in my cart that it was 1 of each, but I don't know what happened. I don't mind the cake (sorry if I annoyed someone!!)



I got one.. but now, I only have 2 TBT haha.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

I guess I missed the restock... Very dissapointed. I really wanted the cupcake and voodoo doll.


----------



## toadsworthy

hurray! I got my second candle!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I don't understand...I was right on the dot at 9:00, maybe a few seconds late, but...it said "insufficient funds" or something like that...but I had enough bells to buy them? Then the next thing you know, they were all sold out...can someone explain why this happened to me? 

Also, congrats to the people who got a spellectible.


----------



## emolga

toadsworthy said:


> hurray! I got my second candle!


duude how'd you get it? how much did it cost?


----------



## PandaNikita

Dawnpiplup said:


> I don't understand...I was right on the dot at 9:00, maybe a few seconds late, but...it said "insufficient funds" or something like that...but I had enough bells to buy them? Then the next thing you know, they were all sold out...can someone explain why this happened to me?
> 
> Also, congrats to the people who got a spellectible.


You probably had more than one item in your cart and didn't have enough bells to buy everything. Or it was sold out right when you tried buying the collectibles


----------



## emolga

Dawnpiplup said:


> I don't understand...I was right on the dot at 9:00, maybe a few seconds late, but...it said "insufficient funds" or something like that...but I had enough bells to buy them? Then the next thing you know, they were all sold out...can someone explain why this happened to me?
> 
> Also, congrats to the people who got a spellectible.


i'm pretty sure they were restocked a minute early, so maybe that's why?


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

I was here on the dot, and they were sold out. HOW? congrats  to  everyone  though .


----------



## N e s s

I got all 3!

And good gravy, I was sweating hard the entire time, my phone froze at the check out screen, I thought I was about to lose it.


----------



## PandaNikita

emolga said:


> i'm pretty sure they were restocked a minute early, so maybe that's why?



They were stocked about 10-20 seconds before 7 pm PST

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your clocks could be wrong :[


----------



## emolga

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> I was here on the dot, and they were sold out. HOW? congrats  to  everyone  though .



i'm pretty sure they got restocked at 9:59 rather than 10:00

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> They were stocked about 10-20 seconds before 7 pm PST
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Your clocks could be wrong :[


i wasn't counting by the second but this thing probably is wrong


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yay one of each. All I wanted.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

PandaNikita said:


> You probably had more than one item in your cart and didn't have enough bells to buy everything. Or it was sold out right when you tried buying the collectibles



Idk...right when I went to the shop, it said "insufficient funds" right away. Like, before I clicked on anything. I don't think I had any item in my cart...and you might be right, it could've been sold out...hmm...


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Waa! Will They Be Restocked Ever Again >w<


----------



## Hermione Granger

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I got all 3!
> 
> And good gravy, I was sweating hard the entire time, my phone froze at the check out screen, I thought I was about to lose it.



I was shaking a little out of nerve. I missed the 3 p.m. EST restock due to my phone freezing so I was set on this restock


----------



## toadsworthy

emolga said:


> duude how'd you get it? how much did it cost?



I bid a lot on the first thread I saw... I figured a bunch of people would sell them quick with all the hype around lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl

John Lennon said:


> I was shaking a little out of nerve. I missed the 3 p.m. EST restock due to my phone freezing so I was set on this restock


There is someone trading for a cupcake in the TBT board!


----------



## Cadbberry

Collecting more now


----------



## Dawnpiplup

emolga said:


> i'm pretty sure they were restocked a minute early, so maybe that's why?



Oh....that's probably what happened. I arrived at 9:00...gee whiz, I was just one minute late and this is what happens.  the collectibles are driving the people insane.


----------



## emolga

i didn't even know about the 3:00 stock but i'm glad i got some


----------



## Cheremtasy

I actually got them all, so happy. QwQ
Literally lurked on the shop for the last 10 minutes pff. I clicked on all three right away then confirmed my purchase but the lag was so bad and it wouldn't load at all and I though I didn't make it or something. X'D


----------



## PandaNikita

emolga said:


> i'm pretty sure they got restocked at 9:59 rather than 10:00
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> i wasn't counting by the second but this thing probably is wrong



I have a clock with seconds on it lmao so that's how I knew it was a little before. But it's not really automated, one of the staff members does the restock


----------



## brutalitea

I completely forgot about the restock, oops.


----------



## PandaNikita

Tae said:


> I completely forgot about the restock, oops.



OTL oh no ;_;


----------



## N e s s

OmgItsAbigail said:


> Waa! Will They Be Restocked Ever Again >w<



nope, sorry  your only other option is to buy one from another member now.


----------



## emolga

people are saying they're being restocked tomorrow??? where'd they hear this :0


----------



## Paperboy012305

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> nope, sorry  your only other option is to buy one from another member now.


And that. I just did. Wasting all my TBT, but it was SO WORTH IT!


----------



## N e s s

Also I really hope people aren't scalping these, there's people who really wanted them.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> nope, sorry  your only other option is to buy one from another member now.



Aww snaps  well, does anyone know when/if the staff will restock some of the collectibles, like the fruits and candy and such?


----------



## Justin

With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!

Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.


----------



## Hermione Granger

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> nope, sorry  your only other option is to buy one from another member now.



I figured they would be restocked at least once more before the month ends due to the way the "Unique" announcement was worded. It seemed as if after this restock, the next restock will have no limits but maybe I read too much into it.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!
> 
> Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.



can you give details as to whether or not you're joining my twerk team


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!
> 
> Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.



Can you put a sparkle clock for us to time, pleeeeaaasssseeee


----------



## Cheremtasy

emolga said:


> people are saying they're being restocked tomorrow??? where'd they hear this :0



Yeah I saw some people hearing that too, idk why though cuz nothing official was announced that I know of.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Justin said:


> With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!
> 
> Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.



All right then. Thanks Justin for letting us know


----------



## N e s s

Justin said:


> With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!
> 
> Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.



Oh, ok cool. Glad people can still get them


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!
> 
> Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.



>puts countdown timer then forgets to restock like last year


----------



## Justin

PandaNikita said:


> >puts countdown timer then forgets to restock like last year



Oops. I'm not a robot!!


----------



## rosabelle

Cadbberry said:


> Can you put a sparkle clock for us to time, pleeeeaaasssseeee



YES sparkle clock with glitter candy pls


----------



## PandaNikita

Justin said:


> Oops. I'm not a robot!!


It's okay Jubs. I forgive you just this once


----------



## toadsworthy

I love my new spooky line up!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

toadsworthy said:


> I love my new spooky line up!



Yeah, it looks pretty cool!


----------



## emolga

toadsworthy said:


> I love my new spooky line up!



looks awesome!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> With these big hyped restocks, I usually handle them manually, so yeah it might be off by 1-30 seconds sometimes depending on my clock and your clock! I imagine most people refresh enough near the time though that it's not a real issue. Many of the daily candy ones have been automated though!
> 
> Also, I've never said that there won't be any more restocked. Just not giving any details or anything right now.


Ooh. I smell a hint, which I can't partake in. (My TBT gone for a useless spell-ectible)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Cool! I need more candles and voodoo dolls.


----------



## emolga

kinda sad for the people that didn't get any, though, especially because some people got multiples


----------



## Cadbberry

emolga said:


> kinda sad for the people that didn't get any, though, especially because some people got multiples



Only 1 person got 2nds, others bought a lot from sellers, like my self


----------



## Paperboy012305

The next restock better have more numbers of the spell-ectibles rather then just 70. Like 200.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

meh new line up looks shmancy


----------



## Cadbberry

The Hidden Owl said:


> meh new line up looks shmancy



dang I was going for the same thing but one doll messed it up XD


----------



## toadsworthy

The Hidden Owl said:


> meh new line up looks shmancy



ooooo i like yours too!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Paperboy012305 said:


> The next restock better have more numbers of the spell-ectibles rather then just 70. Like 200.



Maybe even more than that...like 1,000 in stock of the spellectibles each maybe...but the price might be lowered a bit for those who will sell it because a lot of people will get it and not wanna buy one or more.


----------



## emolga

Cadbberry said:


> Only 1 person got 2nds, others bought a lot from sellers, like my self



that's true, i still feel bad for people who didn't get any though


----------



## Paperboy012305

Both of yours are great. But I won't be able to do mine, obviously.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

Hopefully I'll make the next restock! A lot of people are making profits from these but I genuinely want them DX My first holiday I participated in so I wanted a souvenir, haha~ I will now stalk the shop.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dinosaur~Wolf said:


> Hopefully I'll make the next restock! A lot of people are making profits from these but I genuinely want them DX My first holiday I participated in so I wanted a souvenir, haha~ I will now stalk the shop.



candies are suviners too :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Cadbberry said:


> dang I was going for the same thing but one doll messed it up XD



before I bought them I analyzed how the collectibles I bought before had lined up, so I went off of that haha. I'm sure you could trade it!


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

Cadbberry said:


> candies are suviners too :3




Kind of. I didn't really get them from the Halloween thingy, a friend gave them to me, but it's good enough for now.


----------



## Cadbberry

The Hidden Owl said:


> before I bought them I analyzed how the collectibles I bought before had lined up, so I went off of that haha. I'm sure you could trade it!



Its good enough for me XD I am not to perfect so nor is my line up


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

I will get the Christmas ones though I will stay up all night I swear I will get any and all special ones from that holiday (if it's celebrated here?)


----------



## toadsworthy

The Hidden Owl said:


> before I bought them I analyzed how the collectibles I bought before had lined up, so I went off of that haha. I'm sure you could trade it!



I originally just wanted candle cake candle... but when I got the second candle and saw it around the doll I really liked it.... so I swooped in on another candle and it lined up perfectly!


----------



## N e s s

I really couldn't care less how my line up looks, I'm just glad I got them 

Also, I really hope in the future we can organize our collectibles, I want to have a fancy line up some day :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

kill my ass tbh. i had told myself multiple times to set an alarm because i knew id forget, **** happened, i forgot, and now im pumpkin cupcakeless lol. sigh. grats to people who got em tho!


----------



## N e s s

I do hope I can win another blue candy so I can maybe trade for another candle tho.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Shirohibiki said:


> kill my ass tbh. i had told myself multiple times to set an alarm because i knew id forget, **** happened, i forgot, and now im pumpkin cupcakeless lol. sigh. grats to people who got em tho!



There's most likely going to be another restock soon!! ;@; So you can get one then!!


----------



## toadsworthy

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I really couldn't care less how my line up looks, I'm just glad I got them
> 
> Also, I really hope in the future we can organize our collectibles, I want to have a fancy line up some day :3



I never thought I would actually care about it lol....

- - - Post Merge - - -

I suspect a restock sometime on Halloween.... i mean it makes sense since its the actual holiday hahaha


----------



## pandapples

The Hidden Owl said:


> before I bought them I analyzed how the collectibles I bought before had lined up, so I went off of that haha. I'm sure you could trade it!



LOL me too high five


----------



## The Hidden Owl

pandapples said:


> LOL me too high five



HAHA I like your line up too! I wasn't sure if I wanted the candles in the middle or on the end... LOL


----------



## PandaNikita

pandapples said:


> LOL me too high five





The Hidden Owl said:


> HAHA I like your line up too! I wasn't sure if I wanted the candles in the middle or on the end... LOL



Both your line ups are awesome~~

I might like Hidden Owl's more because they have all the candies *___*


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> Both your line ups are awesome~~
> 
> I might like Hidden Owl's more because they have all the candies *___*



I love all those with the new ones, I like the dark backed collectables so they look cool


----------



## toadsworthy

The Hidden Owl said:


> HAHA I like your line up too! I wasn't sure if I wanted the candles in the middle or on the end... LOL



hurray for bottom row candies!


----------



## Heyden

The summer ones had like 450 in stock for each one
These ones have like 140 each... I wonder when they'll stock more, probably Halloween.. hopefully theres notice too


----------



## Vizionari

Haydenn said:


> The summer ones had like 450 in stock for each one
> These ones have like 140 each... I wonder when they'll stock more, probably Halloween.. hopefully theres notice too



I hope so too, since I kind of want to get more pumpkin cupcake collectibles


----------



## pandapples

PandaNikita said:


> Both your line ups are awesome~~
> 
> I might like Hidden Owl's more because they have all the candies *___*



Thanks, and yeah true I couldn't make a good enough pattern with the 3 colors that I have .-. 

Blue candy I'm coming for you in that last jar


----------



## Shirohibiki

John Lennon said:


> There's most likely going to be another restock soon!! ;@; So you can get one then!!



hhhh thank you, i just get paranoid with things like this because im like "WELP IM NEVER GETTING THIS NOW THAT I SCREWED UP" and im so mad at myself omfg. halloween is my favorite holiday so i hope ill be able to at least get the pumpkin ><


----------



## toadsworthy

pandapples said:


> Thanks, and yeah true I couldn't make a good enough pattern with the 3 colors that I have .-.
> 
> Blue candy I'm coming for you in that last jar



lol! I don't even know how I got closest on that first jar... I do some math for it though


----------



## lars708

When will the next restock be if there are any planned?


----------



## Shimmer

lars708 said:


> When will the next restock be if there are any planned?



there is a mini one happening in about 27 minutes. shhhhhhhhhhhhh, secret


----------



## PandaNikita

WHO IS THE GENIUS BEHIND THIS RESTOCK TIMER MIXTAPE?!?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

You might think I'm kidding but I'm not XD


----------



## Cadbberry

PandaNikita said:


> WHO IS THE GENIUS BEHIND THIS RESTOCK TIMER MIXTAPE?!?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You might think I'm kidding but I'm not XD



#BlameJubs


----------



## Shimmer

Wait, was there a second restock today? So this upcoming one is the third?


----------



## PandaNikita

Cadbberry said:


> #BlameJubs



#PRAISEJUBS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> Wait, was there a second restock today? So this upcoming one is the third?



You mean stampede?


----------



## Cadbberry

Shimmer said:


> Wait, was there a second restock today? So this upcoming one is the third?



Yup  another one forr everyone


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Woot! Gotta load up my laptop. I managed to refresh three times with all the lag before they ran out (I just wanted to see how fast they sold 2nd round).


----------



## Shimmer

Cadbberry said:


> Yup  another one forr everyone



Woot, cool! I'm glad I decided to stay up and check the shops! XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Shimmer said:


> Woot, cool! I'm glad I decided to stay up and check the shops! XD



My friends on skype alerted me  Now I am listening to music and just watching a timer 

should do homework since it is almost 11


----------



## Shimmer

Cadbberry said:


> My friends on skype alerted me  Now I am listening to music and just watching a timer
> 
> should do homework since it is almost 11



D'awww that's sweet of them! <3 
Its almost 2am here, ahaha


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Shimmer said:


> D'awww that's sweet of them! <3
> Its almost 2am here, ahaha



Lol here too! I'm on my bed in my underwear waiting to purchase a bunch of pixels at two in the morning.


----------



## Thunder

You guys are intense.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Aww I missed it. Oh well. xD


----------



## Ichigo.

damn! wanted to get some more voodoo dolls and a candle but there were only 30 more in stock


----------



## Danielkang2

These restocks don't have the excitement they used to give... And wow, round 2?? lol


----------



## Shimmer

Got them! I've been getting SUCH good luck at these restocks! I usually fail every single one. xD


----------



## King Dorado

had candle and doll in my cart, lost candle on way to checkout screen, lost doll checking out...



but at least somebody else got duplicates they can sell for thousands of bells...


----------



## Midoriya

King Dad said:


> had candle and doll in my cart, lost candle on way to checkout screen, lost doll checking out...
> 
> 
> 
> but at least somebody else got duplicates they can sell for thousands of bells...




I feel you.  This is the third restock I've tried on and still didn't even get one 'spell'ectible.... Ridiculous xD....



But hey, at least I got my piece of candy.  

At this point I'm thinking of calling it quits and changing my profile motto to "The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack's": 'Two pieces of candyyyyy'!  LOL


----------



## toadsworthy

lol hurray for random restocks! glad more could get some! but what there was only 40? I feel like a lot more of these type things will happen hahaha


----------



## HoopaHoop

couldnt even get a single one...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got the candle and voodoo doll and I got on like as soon as they restocked, but it lagged so hard that the cupcakes sold out while I had to refresh... should have stayed up this morning to nab them the first go but I was so tired after work...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

WHAT

WHY DIDNT I HEAR OF THIS RESTOCK


----------



## matt

Hopefully there's another restock soon


----------



## cIementine

I've completed my line-up but I hope there's more soon so I can get doubles!


----------



## LambdaDelta

staff should totally send me an ancient lantern and dusty scroll

so everything can be perfectly in line


----------



## cIementine

LambdaDelta said:


> staff should totally send me an ancient lantern and dusty scroll
> 
> so everything can be perfectly in line



maybe you'll get one on Saturday! if they're being offered this year, that is.


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> maybe you'll get one on Saturday! if they're being offered this year, that is.



i think they won't .. i might remember wrong but they said they probably would not.


----------



## cIementine

Moko said:


> i think they won't .. i might remember wrong but they said they probably would not.



oh man, I was kind of looking forward to see if I could score myself a scroll or lantern.


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> oh man, I was kind of looking forward to see if I could score myself a scroll or lantern.



yeah, seems they ain't keen on re-releasing any old halloween stuff. yeah it's a shame because i was a member at halloween 2013 yet i missed them lol ..


----------



## cIementine

Moko said:


> yeah, seems they ain't keen on re-releasing any old halloween stuff. yeah it's a shame because i was a member at halloween 2013 yet i missed them lol ..



same, I was an intense noob still though and I had no idea how anything functioned.
clearly not much has changed lol


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> same, I was an intense noob still though and I had no idea how anything functioned.
> clearly not much has changed lol



this i p much only posted in the vtp and the forums there back in the days and i hardly heard of those pixels lmao


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i always goddamn miss out on the sales

**** my life


----------



## Flyffel

>__>


----------



## lars708

Are there any more restocks coming? (Need a second cupcake ;_; )


----------



## sej

lars708 said:


> Are there any more restocks coming? (Need a second cupcake ;_; )



I think there definitely will be at some point but I don't know when


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> I think there definitely will be at some point but I don't know when



i'm really hoping they're similar times to yesterday's first one.


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> i'm really hoping they're similar times to yesterday's first one.



So am I, that was a perfect time for me


----------



## Alienfish

Short on bells so can't get em unless I happen to win one lel. The voodoo dolls is awesome though


----------



## Dinosaurz

These entry's are amazing! I missed the restock so :/


----------



## yoyo98

I immediately added all three items to my cart at 3pm yesterday and went to check-out, but after I pressed the button to pay for them, it took me back to the shop and it was all sold out. And it loaded really slow. I didn't lose any of my bells but that kind of isn't fair since I went to the store the moment it reopened.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Got both (had to sacrifice my Popsicle) now just need a pumpkin cupcake.


----------



## cIementine

today I plan on being 'that person' who buys doubles of everything.
just you wait, tbt. 
_just you wait._


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> today I plan on being 'that person' who buys doubles of everything.
> just you wait, tbt.
> _just you wait._



Omg lol


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> Omg lol



make that _triple_


----------



## The Hidden Owl

pumpkins said:


> make that _triple_



maybe... unless i grab everything


----------



## cIementine

The Hidden Owl said:


> maybe... unless i grab everything









I have allies. _Allies_. they will hunt you down, scare you, steal your collectibles,
and also send you a friendly tip for your co-operation! have a lovely day


----------



## emolga

good luck on the restocks, guys!


----------



## Dinosaurz

emolga said:


> good luck on the restocks, guys!



Thanks. I need that cupcake lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love the restock music! The living tombstones are amazing.
That remix is my favourite Halloween song! And free download, yay


----------



## Kristen

As the restock time slowly approaches, I can feel myself getting more and more anxious about trying to buy those collectables along with everyone else all at once >.<

Good luck guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> I love the restock music! The living tombstones are amazing.
> That remix is my favourite Halloween song! And free download, yay



oh yeah the music is the bomb dot com i've been listening to it the whole time


----------



## Paperboy012305

Someone reserve me a Voodoo Doll. Look at my TBT wallet! D: (Fly flies out)


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> Someone reserve me a Voodoo Doll. Look at my TBT wallet! D: (Fly flies out)



all I see is enough for a voodoo doll! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my heart is pounding lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

pumpkins said:


> all I see is enough for a voodoo doll!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my heart is pounding lmao


Hey thanks bud.


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey thanks bud.



no worries!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

YAAASSS! I got another candle! That's all I really wanted... 

My voodoo doll ritual is now complete.


----------



## emolga

tried to buy a pumpkin cupcake, said i had insufficiant funds. oh well


----------



## Paperboy012305

pumpkins said:


> no worries!


Want your TBT back? *I DIDN'T GET ONE!!!!*


----------



## Shinylatias

Wth I bought 2 voodoo dolls and I didn't get any ;^;


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shinylatias said:


> Wth I bought 2 voodoo dolls and I didn't get any ;^;


I just bought one and......... exactly.


----------



## Kristen

y'all are too gosh darn quick. i didn't get any spellectibles but i certainly got some candies


----------



## frio hur

i had both the voodoo doll and the cupcake in my cart ready to go

and i didn't get either of them

i am done with life


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait, there were candies in stock?


----------



## Shinylatias

frio hur said:


> i had both the voodoo doll and the cupcake in my cart ready to go
> 
> and i didn't get either of them
> 
> i am done with life



Same with me.


----------



## emolga

Shinylatias said:


> Same with me.



yeah i tried to order a pumpkin cupcake and it said i had insufficient funds once it finally went to my cart


----------



## frio hur

emolga said:


> yeah i tried to order a pumpkin cupcake and it said i had insufficient funds once it finally went to my cart



same here.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

pumpkins said:


> I have allies. _Allies_. they will hunt you down, scare you, steal your collectibles,
> and also send you a friendly tip for your co-operation! have a lovely day



lol, well your allies worked because I got there a minute late because i forgot and they were gone soo...

congrats to everyone who got them!

i rly wanted more candles tho...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, there were candies in stock?



I think so! Someone got 5 reds.


----------



## lars708

Noooo! I wanted more cupcakes but i could only get candles... Anyone wanna trade? Heheheh.... ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> i rly wanted more candles tho...



Hi! >:3


----------



## cIementine

The Hidden Owl said:


> lol, well your allies worked because I got there a minute late because i forgot and they were gone soo...
> 
> congrats to everyone who got them!
> 
> i rly wanted more candles tho...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I think so! Someone got 5 reds.



Don't worry, I didn't get anything either lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will there be another restock?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

pumpkins said:


> Don't worry, I didn't get anything either lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will there be another restock?



Most likely. There will probably be one on Halloween.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Most likely. There will probably be one on Halloween.


Let that one have more spell-ectibles in stock instead of less. Or better yet, unlimited.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Paperboy012305 said:


> Let that one have more spell-ectibles in stock instead of less. Or better yet, unlimited.



Well we can only hope.


----------



## Cam1

I've had a cupcake in my cart for all three restocks.... And haven't gotten a single one


----------



## Kristen

Paperboy012305 said:


> Let that one have more spell-ectibles in stock instead of less. Or better yet, unlimited.



If they were unlimited they wouldn't have that much value ;-;


----------



## King Dorado

the countdown clock actually seems counterproductive-  the unannounced candy restocks were better, only the people really interested were monitoring the restocks then; now the countdown clock just alerts snipers...


----------



## Dinosaurz

King Dad said:


> the countdown clock actually seems counterproductive-  the unannounced candy restocks were better, only the people really interested were monitoring the restocks then; now the countdown clock just alerts snipers...



I got the countdown clock as soon as it appeared xD (within the minute) so if it was real I would of grabbed one lol


----------



## sock

THE PUMPKIN CUPCAKE IS AMAZING OMG ^_^

Can't believe I missed out ;-;


----------



## cIementine

sock said:


> THE PUMPKIN CUPCAKE IS AMAZING OMG ^_^
> 
> Can't believe I missed out ;-;



it truly is 
maybe you'll catch the restock today! i'll try and grab you one ;v;


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I never seem to be around.  I would like a cupcake or a voodoo doll. I can only afford the voodoo doll, but I don't when they'll be for sale again.


----------



## sej

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I never seem to be around.  I would like a cupcake or a voodoo doll. I can only afford the voodoo doll, but I don't when they'll be for sale again.



What time zone are you?
They usually restock around 7-8pm GMT, but you usually get told in advance. They put a timer in the shop for 2 hours ish, so you will get plenty of notice


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Sej said:


> What time zone are you?



EST. At the time of this post, it's 12:03 PM here.


----------



## cIementine

Belle of Pripyat said:


> EST. At the time of this post, it's 12:03 PM here.



yesterday's restock was at 4pm est. 
the two the day before were at 3pm est and 10pm est.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Maybe I'll get lucky if it's at 3:00 or 4:00. I was in bed at 10:00 the other night. LOL


----------



## King Dorado

i thought there as one at 7 pm EST yesterday also, or was that only candy??


----------



## cIementine

King Dad said:


> i thought there as one at 7 pm EST yesterday also, or was that only candy??



i'm not sure, maybe. I didn't see or hear of that one. may have just been candy?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

King Dad said:


> i thought there as one at 7 pm EST yesterday also, or was that only candy??



I _think_ it was just for candy. Someone had mentioned a secret candy restock.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I _think_ it was just for candy. Someone had mentioned a secret candy restock.



There was one yesterday at the same time as the spellctables


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Slammint said:


> There was one yesterday at the same time as the spellctables



What about all the people who bought candy at 7:00?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Belle of Pripyat said:


> What about all the people who bought candy at 7:00?



I brought candy at the restock GMT.
But I don't know what time zone your from.


----------



## cIementine

the main countdown restock had spellectibles and candy
the candy was then restocked again later on


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Slammint said:


> I brought candy at the restock GMT.
> But I don't know what time zone your from.



EST

I'm so bad with time zones. When someone mentions their (different) time zone, I hear crickets. LOL


----------



## Cheremtasy

Really want to try and get another set, or at least a second cupcake since the pumpkin cupcake is my favourite one. >.<


----------



## toadsworthy

I've never even seen this countdown clock lol!


----------



## cIementine

toadsworthy said:


> I've never even seen this countdown clock lol!



they have it in the shop beforehand


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

"This restock will be quite small, expect more on Halloween!"

Ha ha... not even going to bother. Good luck guys!


----------



## Mao

my collectibles are so last year, sigh. literally

edit: oh crap it's two years actually


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Less than 30 minutes left! Good luck to us all!


----------



## Araie

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Less than 30 minutes left! Good luck to us all!



Oh, thank you for mentioning that, haha. But I am now broke anyways.. good luck to you!


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Less than 30 minutes left! Good luck to us all!


 Wait There's Gonna Be Another Restock Or Something Else 0-0


----------



## cIementine

OmgItsAbigail said:


> Wait There's Gonna Be Another Restock Or Something Else 0-0



there is another spellectible restock in 22 minutes.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

pumpkins said:


> there is another spellectible restock in 22 minutes.


 Yasss! I'm Gonna Go To Shop And Keep Resseting xD


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Araie said:


> Oh, thank you for mentioning that, haha. But I am now broke anyways.. good luck to you!



Thanks. I can afford one, so I'll probably go for the voodoo doll. If I can't grab that, I'll try for the pumpkin cupcake. Hopefully there will be several restocks for Halloween tomorrow.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

I Can't Wait Till ReStock! (Btw I Suggest Going There 1-2mins Early)


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

OmgItsAbigail said:


> I Can't Wait Till ReStock! (Btw I Suggest Going There 1-2mins Early)



Thanks for the tip! I'm ready!


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm ready!


Oh God The Tension! I CANT LOSE THIS AGAIN! Also do u have to refresh page for it to say What It Says Whrn U Can Buy It?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg No I Was There On Time And There Was None! D:


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Are you kidding me?! I was there the second it opened, I put it in my cart, I clicked on "check out" and I waited and I waited. And then it was gone.


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Wait How U Put It In Your Cart xD


----------



## shunishu

-_- purchase-->checkout-->nothing ^^;


----------



## Mao

i'm 5 minutes late hahhaa

but I probably wouldn't have been able to get anything because my internet is super slow


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

I Done That And That's What Happened -_-


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

OmgItsAbigail said:


> Wait How U Put It In Your Cart xD



You had to click on "purchase" underneath the collectible you wanted. For some reason, that's not good enough to actually get you your purchase, though.


----------



## frio hur

shunishu said:


> -_- purchase-->checkout-->nothing ^^;



^ this


----------



## Taj

well that was fun. As in fun, the regular war zone. Not to be rude, but please stop complaining, there's going to be a huge restock tomorrow. Then we can all be happy


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

ARE U KIDDING ME I PURCHASED CUPCAKE AND PUT IN KART AND NO COLLECTIBLE IN IT! That Means I Was To Late I Wish Someone Could Buy It For Me :'( Atleast Re Stock Tommorow


----------



## Hermione Granger

i thought i purchased because suddenly i got transferred to my inventory but nothing came? why glitch why

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> well that was fun. As in fun, the regular war zone. Not to be rude, but please stop complaining, there's going to be a huge restock tomorrow. Then we can all be happy



not to be rude, but there are people out there who trick or treat and are gonna be with family so there's reason why people _can_ complain tbh


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

John Lennon said:


> i thought i purchased because suddenly i got transferred to my inventory but nothing came? why glitch why


 Happened To Me With Cupcake D:


----------



## Hermione Granger

OmgItsAbigail said:


> Happened To Me With Cupcake D:



the glitch is upgrading to officially shattering hopes and dreams instead of giving extra items lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

First lot I got 2 voodoo in checkout, but nothing in purchase. Second I got one voodoo doll and kept it.


----------



## Laudine

OmgItsAbigail said:


> ARE U KIDDING ME I PURCHASED CUPCAKE AND PUT IN KART AND NO COLLECTIBLE IN IT! That Means I Was To Late I Wish Someone Could Buy It For Me :'( Atleast Re Stock Tommorow



Happened to me to the first time, that sucks ;-; I've just sent you one of mine!


----------



## FancyThat

I managed to grab a candle and doll, these are so cute . I really wanted a cupcake though, hopefully I'll catch a restock tomorrow.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

<--- A friend snagged one for me. *wipes a tear from my eye*




neester14 said:


> well that was fun. As in fun, the regular war zone. Not to be rude, but please stop complaining, there's going to be a huge restock tomorrow. Then we can all be happy



How do you know it will be a "huge" restock? I didn't see anything about numbers.


----------



## Heyden

Belle of Pripyat said:


> <--- A friend snagged one for me. *wipes a tear from my eye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it will be a "huge" restock? I didn't see anything about numbers.



well, the restock notice said there will be more on Halloween
and there hasnt been a 'big' or 'major' restock yet so hopefully its coming soon


----------



## Cheremtasy

I just missed the restock by a second, like literally. I was on but my parents were yelling at me to come to dinner even though I said it would be like ten seconds, I'm so annoyed like FFS why can't you guys wait a few seconds?? Like they're not just collectibles to me, I like them because I know people put in their time and effort to create it, and while it's not a big fancy piece of art, it's still art and they're creative ideas. As an artist I really appreciate that kind of stuff, my parents obviously don't understand though. I just hope I can catch the restock on Halloween. >.<


----------



## King Dorado

I think the countdown clock is actually detrimental for the people who don't have the full set yet.  Those with multiples are, on average one would think, less likely to lurk for unannounced re-stocks at the risk of completely wasting their time, than are those who still need the complete set.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I was told that when there's a lag (after an item is in your cart), you shouldn't hit the refresh button. I think that was my mistake.


----------



## King Dorado

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I was told that when there's a lag (after an item is in your cart), you shouldn't hit the refresh button. I think that was my mistake.



same here- i got a doll into my cart, got it into checkout, then i got "loading" for 7 minutes, 7 minutes! before finally got a "not responding error." no doll in my inventory of course. i guess i should have just closed right away and re-entered the shop for the 2d wave.  but i thought it was like posts that lag and dont show, but have still made it into the database...


----------



## Araie

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I was told that when there's a lag (after an item is in your cart), you shouldn't hit the refresh button. I think that was my mistake.



When I was at the checkout screen, I refreshed and still got all my items. (As shown in my inventory right now.)


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Araie said:


> When I was at the checkout screen, I refreshed and still got all my items. (As shown in my inventory right now.)



Maybe my problem was that I _kept_ hitting it. Or maybe because there will only 30 or so available.


----------



## ZetaFunction

King Dad said:


> I think the countdown clock is actually detrimental for the people who don't have the full set yet.  Those with multiples are, on average one would think, less likely to lurk for unannounced re-stocks at the risk of completely wasting their time, than are those who still need the complete set.



Yeah, the lag was really horrific though.  The only reason I walked away with the candles was because they were leftover and they were literally all that was left, and even then I only got a few.   I think the cupcakes and voodoo dolls are gonna probably sell out again tomorrow, both in the shop and the marketplace.  I think there's too much demand and not enough stock :/


----------



## Hermione Granger

Lucanosa said:


> Yeah, the lag was really horrific though.  The only reason I walked away with the candles was because they were leftover and they were literally all that was left, and even then I only got a few.   I think the cupcakes and voodoo dolls are gonna probably sell out again tomorrow, both in the shop and the marketplace.  I think there's too much demand and not enough stock :/



like amiibos ayeee


----------



## The Hidden Owl

John Lennon said:


> like amiibos ayeee



I've had to use that analogy to quite a few people who where complaining about the prices... lol


----------



## King Dorado

Araie said:


> When I was at the checkout screen, I refreshed and still got all my items. (As shown in my inventory right now.)



dammit i shoulda refreshed insteada sitting there watching a "waiting on belltree" spinny thingy...


----------



## JeffreyAC

is there going to be another restock today?


----------



## Araie

JeffreyAC said:


> is there going to be another restock today?



There are 2 in total for today as we know of right now. A restock hasn't happened yet, though.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

JeffreyAC said:


> is there going to be another restock today?



There's one coming in a little over 4 hours.


----------



## sej

A little tip for restock, I don't wait for me to see it in my cart. I just press purchase and then proceed to checkout straight away. It's always in my cart for me!


----------



## JeffreyAC

Araie said:


> There are 2 in total for today as we know of right now. A restock hasn't happened yet, though.





Belle of Pripyat said:


> There's one coming in a little over 4 hours.



Thanks both, belle where are you getting that info? (wanna be sure since time zones are weird )


----------



## mayorkaleigh

Belle of Pripyat said:


> There's one coming in a little over 4 hours.



im on eastern time so that'd be 4pm EST and 1pm Pacific, correct? 
( just making sure so i can keep a look out )


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

JeffreyAC said:


> Thanks both, belle where are you getting that info? (wanna be sure since time zones are weird )



Happy Halloween! 'Spell'ectibles Bonanza!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorkaleigh said:


> im on eastern time so that'd be 4pm EST and 1pm Pacific, correct?
> ( just making sure so i can keep a look out )



Yes. I'm on EST and it's at 4:00 PM.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Happy Halloween! 'Spell'ectibles Bonanza!



Thank you


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

JeffreyAC said:


> Thank you



You're welcome. Good luck!


----------



## mogyay

Aw man, I'll be out for the next restock enjoying Halloween festivities, hopefully the other one will be really late GMT time so I can catch it!

Edit: 2am, yas! No shame in excusing urself from ur friends to buy collectibles imo, if my friends internet is bad tho I'm gonna be secretly mad at them all night


----------



## Damniel

If I buy a bunch of vodoo dolls of the staff, does that mean I will control them and the site?


----------



## cIementine

Call me Daniel said:


> If I buy a bunch of vodoo dolls of the staff, does that mean I will control them and the site?



I hope so because then we can become the shrek tree forums!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Call me Daniel said:


> If I buy a bunch of vodoo dolls of the staff, does that mean I will control them and the site?



I'm calling mine Jeremy and Justin for sure


----------



## Thunder

pumpkins said:


> I hope so because then we can become the shrek tree forums!



You don't need to control the staff for that to happen.


----------



## Taj

Thunder said:


> You don't need to control the staff for that to happen.



eww green names


----------



## mintellect

Do you know what makes me mad?
People have inventories filled with Halloween collectables and here I am with just a single ancient candle that's covered with dust and so burnt out I can't even light it anymore.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Diancie Rose said:


> Do you know what makes me mad?
> People have inventories filled with Halloween collectables and here I am with just a single ancient candle that's covered with dust and so burnt out I can't even light it anymore.



 mwhaha


----------



## Araie

Diancie Rose said:


> Do you know what makes me mad?
> People have inventories filled with Halloween collectables and here I am with just a single ancient candle that's covered with dust and so burnt out I can't even light it anymore.



Very true, haha. I just have one of each..


----------



## piske

Yay I have all 3 now :> I feel complete ;>


----------

